# Bess



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Bess is now 13 months old and acts like a 3 month old pup, she's like having another child, put this pic on because its a good one and there hard to come buy with her being black !


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

She is gorgeous!

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is so beautiful It is hard to get a photo that shows their eyes, but thats a cracker.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great photo....she is lovely. I do like a lack Poo!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful Black Bess.
I love a black 'poo too :love-eyes:


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

What a stunner! I'd act like a 3 month old poo too if I could get away with it but I'd probably get fired from work!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Bess is like a teddy bear you just want to squeeze and not stop  Too cute!


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

kat said:


> Bess is now 13 months old and acts like a 3 month old pup, she's like having another child, put this pic on because its a good one and there hard to come buy with her being black !


Her coat is still as beautiful as EVER!!!


----------

